# Ryonet Offers New Water-Based Inks Online Workshop



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Ryonet recently added a new Water-Based Ink Workshop to its online education courses. Geared to beginners, it will show you how to create artwork, make screens, prepare ink, print, cure and clean up. 

In addition to how-to information, it also includes tips on how to market and sell water-based printing. The price of the course includes videos and an ebook as well as water-based inks, emulsion, and downloadable artwork so you can get hands-on practice as you follow the instructor. 

You will receive a link and a password that allows you to log in. The class is approximately four hours long, and you can view as many times as you like at your convenience and start and stop as fits your schedule. Access is available for 90 days from purchase. All for only $199.99, to sign up, go to http://www.screenprinting.com/water-based-printing-online-course.

To contact Ryonet, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit Screen Printing Equipment and Supplies | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet.


----------

